# Tv Premium  PRF2180 no tiene imagen ni audio , pantalla azul.



## ANDROX JOSE (Abr 1, 2019)

Buenas Amigo,  Tengo un TV Marca Premium Modelo PRF2180 El cual Prende y Se Queda la Pantalla en Azul Sin Audio Ni Video, Le Cambio los Canales y Salen los Numeros de los Canales  Pero la Pantalla Sigue en Azul entro al Menu y Sale el OSD en Pantalla. Le He Medido los Voltajes del Sintonizador y Tiene Sus 33v y Sus 5 voltios Si Alguien Puede Ayudarme a Descartar Esa Falla le Estaré Muy Agradecido...Saludos desde la Isla de Margarita Venezuela...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 1, 2019)

Ante ese tipo de fallas se necesita realizar más pruebas.
Por ejemplo:
Realizar una auto búsqueda de canales.
Resoldar componentes del sintonizador
Buscar componentes dañados
Hacer un Factory Reset
Verificar la comunicación I2C
Reprogramar la EEPROM

Si con cualquier cosa de lo anterior sigue sin funcionar, entonces reemplazar el sintonizador.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2019)

Ingresa video, desde un DVD y fijate si sale en la pantalla con audio y video puede estar dañada o la jungal o el selector de video audio
Hace falta el manual de servicio en mano para ello


----------



## ANDROX JOSE (Abr 3, 2019)

Buenas Amigos Como Estan, Ya El Paciente (TV) Se Probo con un DVD y Sigue la Pantalla Azul Sin Audio Ni Video. PCB Nº: LT25A-64E Rev: 1.1...Se le Reemplazo el sintonizador y Sigue Igual,El Cliente me Indico que el lo Desarmo para limpiarle la placa y desconecto los Cable al instalarlo no le instalo los Cables de la Tierra que estan al rededor de la pantalla al Socalo de la pantalla y cuando lo conecto echo Chispas y dejo de escucharse y verse...Mil Gracias por Sus Respuesta...Esperando Poder Solucionar Con la Gran Ayuda de Ustedes...Saludos desde la Isla de Margarita...Venezuela..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 3, 2019)

Si no se dañó algún circuito, por ejemplo: el conmutador de señales, posiblemente esté faltando un voltaje.
En estos casos es muy útil un osciloscopio.


----------



## ANDROX JOSE (Abr 3, 2019)

Buenas Amigo, Cuando Hablas del Conmutador de Señales es el Circuito Integrado Que Esta Entre la Jungla y el Sintonizador de Ser Este Como lo Puedo Probar con el Osciloscopio...Gracias por Su Valiosa Ayuda...


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 3, 2019)

Esas chispas de la que habla el cliente o dueño del tv sin duda Alguna causaron avería en algún circuito. Lo primero que debemos detallar son los voltajes de alimentación para el jungla (o en su otra versión más compacta un microjungla) por tanto escribe el código de dicho integrado. Una ausencia de Vídeo y audio tanto en señal de antena como por vídeo exterior indica casi seguramente una falla entre los circuitos integrados Jungla - EEPROM.. Asi que suministramos datos de los códigos de integrados.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2019)

ANDROX JOSE dijo:


> Cuando hablas del conmutador de señales, ¿es el circuito integrado que está entre la jungla y el sintonizador? De ser este, ¿cómo lo puedo probar con el osciloscopio?


Es el circuito al cual llegan las señales de video procedentes de varias fuentes, entrada de video, sintonizador y otras posibles entradas del TV.
Este las conmuta con interruptores analógicos y las canaliza al procesador para ser mostradas en la pantalla.
¿Cómo probarlo con osciloscopio? Pues descargando su hoja de datos y viendo que entre y salga video por los pines que se mencionen.
La mayoría conmutan por medio de estados lógicos, así que también eso hay que comprobar, aparte de sus tensiones de operación.


----------



## ANDROX JOSE (Abr 4, 2019)

Buenas Amigos, La Jungla que Usa Este TV.  8823CPNG5VA4.  Y el Circuito Integrado Conmutador Si no me Equivoco es el HM14053N, Les Comento que en la pantalla Sale el Menu OSD...Gracias por Su Valiosa Ayuda...

Les Envío Imagenes del Paciente en Cuestion...






...Gracias por Su Valiosa Ayuda...


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 6, 2019)

Podríamos decir que al presentar OSD y control de volumen y cambio de canales podríamos descartar la sección del microcontrolador. Si, el conmutador es el 4053 un CMOS con tres switches internos cada uno con " 1 polo dos Tiros" por decirlo así.. Son súper económicos por tanto valdria la pena descartarlo de una vez. Veamos el datasheet del Microjungla y verifiquemos sus entradas para los voltajes de alimentación. Una vez comprobado que estén las tensiones presentes, podríamos ya ir pensando en sustituir la memoria EPROM primeramente. Saludos


----------



## CHACALO (Dic 10, 2019)

Tengo el mismo modelo de tv, el cual solo enciende el led de standby, pero no hay imagen ni sonido, lo unico malo que he encontrado es que el cristal de cuarzo esta totalmente desprendido (el oxido ha comido sus dos terminales) y tiene totalmente borrados los valores, alguien sabe de cuantos Mhz O Khz es?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 10, 2019)

CHACALO dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de cuantos Mhz O Khz es?


El cristal es de 8 MHz. Adjunto Manual de Servicio y Dump de EEPROM


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 11, 2019)

CHACALO dijo:


> Tengo el mismo modelo de tv, el cual solo enciende el led de standby, pero no hay imagen ni sonido, lo unico malo que he encontrado es que el cristal de cuarzo esta totalmente desprendido (el oxido ha comido sus dos terminales) y tiene totalmente borrados los valores, alguien sabe de cuantos Mhz O Khz es?


Tal cristal que te adjunta darkbytes es el problema que presenta tu TV con falla de encendido. Me ha pasado con el pequeño y redondo cristal de 32 que usa LG y otros TVs chinos el cual se les corroe sus delicados pines o limpiando la tarjeta lo parten quedando en Standby el Tv. Así he solucionado muchos de clientes que se dieron la tarea de limpiar los TVs con brochas jajaj


----------

